
Password Managers Have a Security Flaw. But You Should Still Use One - uger
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/02/19/password-managers-have-security-flaw-you-should-still-use-one/
======
ahazred8ta
The original security report is here:

[https://www.securityevaluators.com/casestudies/password-
mana...](https://www.securityevaluators.com/casestudies/password-manager-
hacking/)

The flaw in question is, most of them keep the master password in memory
longer than necessary without trying to mask or sanitize it.

------
unclebucknasty
> _your choices are: reusing passwords or trusting a password manager_

Nope (closes browser tab).

~~~
ggm
Or writing them down on a piece of paper like we all did with otp lists

